# DLI



## ellis995 (May 19, 2009)

Hi guy's
hope this is in the right place?

here is a pic of the regiments colours and honours


----------



## Colin1 (May 19, 2009)

My first Maths teacher at secondary school wore the bugle on his lapel with a red felt backing, he enjoyed talking about it and we quickly devised a method of distracting him from teaching us Maths...


----------



## RabidAlien (May 19, 2009)

Very interesting! Thanks for posting that, never seen it before!


----------

